# 33 inch red on 7 wt.



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Caught last weekend near Arroyo City. 33 inches, 14 pounds. Caught on 7 wt Sage Z-axis fly rod on a gold rattle shrimp fly I tied (gold mylar with glass rattle enclosed and epoxied, topped with a wing of white and orange bucktail with a little flashabou). 

Overall, redfish were happy but the overcast sky and wind made them hard to see. Lots of what I call close quarter combat - you would see the reds maybe 10 to 15 feet from the boat and just had to flip your fly on top of them quickly.


----------



## hotmiller (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice fish. And a nice description of your equipment and methods. Thanks.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Very good work - congrats


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Nice. That's a Banshee huh?


----------



## JDM77 (Apr 4, 2009)

Very Nice... I am a novice fly fisherman and have fished the Bahamas a few times for bones and thats it. I have 8wt Sage Xi2 with Tibor Everglades reel... I have really been wanting to get into some reds with it.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Stuart - Yes, we were on my friend's Ranger Banshee. I just bouight one too and I'm getting it rigged out right now. Great little boats. 

JDM77 - that is a great rod and reel setup. I fish the Bahamas about once a year and I throw and Xi2 and Tibor as well when I'm there. Around the Texas coast I find a 7 weight is plenty and prefer a smaller, lighter reel. Redfish seldom get into your backing thus you don't need the capacity (and weight) like you do for bonefish. I think the red in that photo might have gotten 20 feet into the backing, and that red is much bigger than the average. That being said, your 8 weight will do great - just get out there and start working the flats and marshes. Redfish readily take flies....you will love it.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Great job. That's a beaut.

THE JAMMER


----------



## Flaco (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice fish! It is an accomplishment.


----------



## Old Baitbucket (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice red. How long did it take you to land it on a rig like that?


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

If used correctly that 7 wt. could muscle that fish in with no problem. I have watched my brother catch fish that size on a 7'-6" Echo 3 wt. not that I would try that but it can be done with a little practice. Good Luck!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Now you're ready for a kingfish, ling, or dorado.

Give me a call.

THE JAMMER


----------

